# Hublot big bang unico market?



## dmag (Jan 2, 2013)

Picked this up a few years ago and not sure I'm still in love with it. How's the resale market for these guys lately? I see posts on watchrecon but not sure how long they sit there. May not sell it but have my eye on something and could use the funds. This is the 45mm with a few extra straps as well. Thanks!









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## inculpable (Apr 5, 2021)

Don't have the funds right now but I think it's a great looking watch. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## dave1980 (Oct 5, 2019)

You can probably get somewhere around 50% of what you paid for it IMO.


----------



## vinnymac (Jun 2, 2020)

That's a beauty!


----------



## Djalexander32 (Aug 17, 2021)

Great watch


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

It’s a tough market out there right now.


----------



## CarlosG92 (3 mo ago)

Hublot market is a slow right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Magri (5 mo ago)

Love the Unico and great value for dollar considering it’s a skeleton dial and in-house movement. I would love to see the market pick up on these


----------

